# Louisiana Grills Champion



## pellet user (May 23, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone had experience with on of these grills
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






?  From the specs it looks nice and has a PID control.  Also do you need the extra cooking boxes?  Might be taking a trip this weekend and putting up my Traeger Lil' Texas elite for sale. 

https://www.costco.com/Louisiana-Grills-Champion-Pellet-Grill-.product.100308809.html


----------



## b-one (May 23, 2017)

No experience here but if you go with the old adage you get what you pay for it seems too good to be true.
Hopefully it's just a great deal!


----------



## pellet user (May 24, 2017)

b-one,

I was thinking that, but I was also looking at just the grill portion of it.  The surface area matches other grills out there for price.  Even if I didn't use the other boxes it still is reasonably priced.


----------



## bregent (May 24, 2017)

I haven't seen one in person, but some of the folks over at PHDC have reported that they appear to use thin metal and cheap components, plastic latches, etc.  Have you checked it out yet?


----------



## pellet user (May 24, 2017)

Bregent,

No I haven't checked it out.  Was going to go there this weekend and see what they are built like.  I hate to drive 2 hrs each way for nothing but the wife loves shopping so it wouldn't be a total waste.


----------



## YoderGuy (Jun 6, 2017)

Going for $999.99 in the Costco in Santa Rosa today













rps20170606_154107.jpg



__ YoderGuy
__ Jun 6, 2017






They never put the effort into assembly on the displays, just kinda throw it together













rps20170606_154133.jpg



__ YoderGuy
__ Jun 6, 2017


















rps20170606_154133.jpg



__ YoderGuy
__ Jun 6, 2017


















rps20170606_154133.jpg



__ YoderGuy
__ Jun 6, 2017


----------



## pellet user (Jun 7, 2017)

Traegernut,

Did you kick the tires on the grill.  The Costco I went to didn't have one.  I was bummed.


----------



## basedss (Jun 7, 2017)

Just ordered mine yesterday!


----------



## YoderGuy (Jun 7, 2017)

Pellet User

I looked, but not that close.

Wife is bugging me because I have 3 pellet grill/smokers in the back yard

A Traeger BBQ124, a Traeger Junior with the tailgate kit, and a GMG Davy Crockett, so I snapped those pics and emailed them to her saying I could reduce the number of grills with this.

I told her I could clean things up with one grill and get the others off the patio

I did not say I would sell them...

I need to go back down and look closer at this thing, like I said, Costco puts little effort on assembly so as you can see, the one door is off and stuck inside

one of the handles is not installed on the hot smoker cabinet, the locking latch for the smoking cabinet just spins, yada yada yada

and I would need to rent a trailer to get it home, my truck bed is too high


----------



## smokinredhead (Jun 16, 2017)

We picked one up a few weeks ago and love it!  Temps hold very well, you can control for the most part the amount of smoke in the side smoke boxes. Main chamber is really more for grilling and the sides are for smoking without direct heat on your meat.


----------



## pellet user (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks Traegernut and SmokinnRedhead

I haven't made a decision yet but the wife did say that if I get the window replaced and the new front door in we can then get a grill.  It is good to hear that it holds the temp well.  Something my Traeger doesn't do.


----------



## pellet user (Jun 19, 2017)

BasedSS,

Did you grill come in yet?


----------



## basedss (Jun 20, 2017)

Yup! Came last week. Did 6 racks of ribs on it for Father's Day. Turned out great, couldn't be happier with the purchase.


----------



## pellet user (Jun 21, 2017)

BasedSS

That is good to hear.  Did you post pics?


----------



## YoderGuy (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## basedss (Jun 25, 2017)

No, didnt post pics. Was running around like crazy. Im doing a few brisket flats, pork shoulder, and ribs this weekend. I will definitely post some pics.


----------



## awmorris (Aug 16, 2017)

20170724_092520.jpg



__ awmorris
__ Aug 16, 2017


















20170724_094854.jpg



__ awmorris
__ Aug 16, 2017






This is from my first time on the smoker.  I tried cheese in the cold smoker on a different day and couldn't keep it from going over the 180 (lowrst possible setting).  I even had a bunch of ice in the cabinet.

I got mine at Costco during their 'end of summer so lets get rid of all the displaysx sale.  Paid less than 600.  Had to reassemble because they did a crap job.

I've also done 2 bearcan chickens and a whole salmon fillet in the main smoker with plenty of room.

Big jump up from my  80's or 90's Mr Meat Smoker.


----------



## pellet user (Aug 18, 2017)

How did those chicken quarters turn out? Looks good.


----------



## awmorris (Aug 22, 2017)

Nice and juicy.  Used a Fireball Whiskey applebutter bbq sauce for marinade and basting.
Recipe can be found here:
whatscookingamerica.net/Sauces_Condiments/Fireball-AppleButter-BarbecueSauce.htm


----------



## pellet user (Aug 23, 2017)

Recipe looks great!  I wil try that one.


----------



## pellet user (May 23, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone had experience with on of these grills
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






?  From the specs it looks nice and has a PID control.  Also do you need the extra cooking boxes?  Might be taking a trip this weekend and putting up my Traeger Lil' Texas elite for sale. 

https://www.costco.com/Louisiana-Grills-Champion-Pellet-Grill-.product.100308809.html


----------



## b-one (May 23, 2017)

No experience here but if you go with the old adage you get what you pay for it seems too good to be true.
Hopefully it's just a great deal!


----------



## pellet user (May 24, 2017)

b-one,

I was thinking that, but I was also looking at just the grill portion of it.  The surface area matches other grills out there for price.  Even if I didn't use the other boxes it still is reasonably priced.


----------



## bregent (May 24, 2017)

I haven't seen one in person, but some of the folks over at PHDC have reported that they appear to use thin metal and cheap components, plastic latches, etc.  Have you checked it out yet?


----------



## pellet user (May 24, 2017)

Bregent,

No I haven't checked it out.  Was going to go there this weekend and see what they are built like.  I hate to drive 2 hrs each way for nothing but the wife loves shopping so it wouldn't be a total waste.


----------



## YoderGuy (Jun 6, 2017)

Going for $999.99 in the Costco in Santa Rosa today













rps20170606_154107.jpg



__ YoderGuy
__ Jun 6, 2017






They never put the effort into assembly on the displays, just kinda throw it together













rps20170606_154133.jpg



__ YoderGuy
__ Jun 6, 2017


















rps20170606_154133.jpg



__ YoderGuy
__ Jun 6, 2017


















rps20170606_154133.jpg



__ YoderGuy
__ Jun 6, 2017


----------



## pellet user (Jun 7, 2017)

Traegernut,

Did you kick the tires on the grill.  The Costco I went to didn't have one.  I was bummed.


----------



## basedss (Jun 7, 2017)

Just ordered mine yesterday!


----------



## YoderGuy (Jun 7, 2017)

Pellet User

I looked, but not that close.

Wife is bugging me because I have 3 pellet grill/smokers in the back yard

A Traeger BBQ124, a Traeger Junior with the tailgate kit, and a GMG Davy Crockett, so I snapped those pics and emailed them to her saying I could reduce the number of grills with this.

I told her I could clean things up with one grill and get the others off the patio

I did not say I would sell them...

I need to go back down and look closer at this thing, like I said, Costco puts little effort on assembly so as you can see, the one door is off and stuck inside

one of the handles is not installed on the hot smoker cabinet, the locking latch for the smoking cabinet just spins, yada yada yada

and I would need to rent a trailer to get it home, my truck bed is too high


----------



## smokinredhead (Jun 16, 2017)

We picked one up a few weeks ago and love it!  Temps hold very well, you can control for the most part the amount of smoke in the side smoke boxes. Main chamber is really more for grilling and the sides are for smoking without direct heat on your meat.


----------



## pellet user (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks Traegernut and SmokinnRedhead

I haven't made a decision yet but the wife did say that if I get the window replaced and the new front door in we can then get a grill.  It is good to hear that it holds the temp well.  Something my Traeger doesn't do.


----------



## pellet user (Jun 19, 2017)

BasedSS,

Did you grill come in yet?


----------



## basedss (Jun 20, 2017)

Yup! Came last week. Did 6 racks of ribs on it for Father's Day. Turned out great, couldn't be happier with the purchase.


----------



## pellet user (Jun 21, 2017)

BasedSS

That is good to hear.  Did you post pics?


----------



## YoderGuy (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## basedss (Jun 25, 2017)

No, didnt post pics. Was running around like crazy. Im doing a few brisket flats, pork shoulder, and ribs this weekend. I will definitely post some pics.


----------



## awmorris (Aug 16, 2017)

20170724_092520.jpg



__ awmorris
__ Aug 16, 2017


















20170724_094854.jpg



__ awmorris
__ Aug 16, 2017






This is from my first time on the smoker.  I tried cheese in the cold smoker on a different day and couldn't keep it from going over the 180 (lowrst possible setting).  I even had a bunch of ice in the cabinet.

I got mine at Costco during their 'end of summer so lets get rid of all the displaysx sale.  Paid less than 600.  Had to reassemble because they did a crap job.

I've also done 2 bearcan chickens and a whole salmon fillet in the main smoker with plenty of room.

Big jump up from my  80's or 90's Mr Meat Smoker.


----------



## pellet user (Aug 18, 2017)

How did those chicken quarters turn out? Looks good.


----------



## awmorris (Aug 22, 2017)

Nice and juicy.  Used a Fireball Whiskey applebutter bbq sauce for marinade and basting.
Recipe can be found here:
whatscookingamerica.net/Sauces_Condiments/Fireball-AppleButter-BarbecueSauce.htm


----------



## pellet user (Aug 23, 2017)

Recipe looks great!  I wil try that one.


----------

